# Vizio 42" LCD HDTV E series E420VO



## IndyMichael

My father in law mentioned at Thanksgiving that he like to get a bigger tv. My brother in law got this Vizio at Costco for $508 and all the kids are supposed to go in on it as a Christmas present. It has mostly good reviews at Amazon.com, but would like to know what the members here think about it.


----------



## sigma1914

Is he a PQ nerd like a lot of us? 

If not, then most LCD's are "ok." I'm not a fan of Vizio, though, because they're pretty cheap & low quality...or they were for a few years.


----------



## MysteryMan

I agree with sigma1914. Vizio's are low quality. For about $80.00 more you can get him a 40" Sony Bravia.


----------



## Cholly

A few years back, Vizio TV's weren't very good - particularly the early models from Walmart. Over the past few years, however, quality has improved greatly and Consumer Reports now gives them good ratings, with better than average frequency of repair.. I've had a 37 inch Vizio 720AP LCD for a few years, and am very pleased with it. Of course, I'd rather have a 120Hz 1080P, but this one does the job quite nicely.


----------



## IndyMichael

MysteryMan said:


> I agree with sigma1914. Vizio's are low quality. For about $80.00 more you can get him a 40" Sony Bravia.


Where? Both Amazon and Costco.com have the Sony close to $800.


----------



## MysteryMan

IndyMichael said:


> Where? Both Amazon and Costco.com have the Sony close to $800.


Crutchfield


----------



## RasputinAXP

Out of stock, expected back in stock 12/15.

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_15840EX400/Sony-KDL-40EX400.html?c=16&tp=35975&avf=N


----------



## flogduh

I own the Vizio XVT553SV and I can tell you I was going to buy a Samsung until I was able to see the two sets side by side in an upscale electronics showroom. The picture quality of the Vizio was unsurpassed by the Samsung and Sony models which sold for $500-$800 more. Add in the features like VIZIO Internet Apps, built-in WiFi 802.11n Dual Band, 1080p Full HD, 240Hz Refresh Rate, 10,000,000 to 1 Dynamic Contrast Ratio and it's really a no brainer.

Vizio has come a long way in the last couple of years. Quality and reliability is much better


----------



## spartanstew

Hard to imagine 42" being bigger than whatever he already has, but I'll take your word for it.

As others have said, Vizio isn't my favorite either, but with a TV that small, there's really not many differences. 

Unless he's sitting within 6' of it, he probably won't be able to tell the difference from one set to another in that size.

That being said, I'd at least try to get a set that had 120Hz refresh rate which that Vizio doesn't have.


----------



## IndyMichael

spartanstew said:


> Hard to imagine 42" being bigger than whatever he already has, but I'll take your word for it.


He has a 26 inch tube tv he's had for at least 10 years.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Cholly said:


> *A few years back, Vizio TV's weren't very good *- particularly the early models from Walmart. *Over the past few years, however, quality has improved greatly *and Consumer Reports now gives them good ratings, with better than average frequency of repair.. I've had a 37 inch Vizio 720AP LCD for a few years, and am very pleased with it. Of course, I'd rather have a 120Hz 1080P, but this one does the job quite nicely.


Agree. My daughter really likes hers (of course I paid for it, so why not, huh? :lol...and the imagery is quite solid. No problems whatsoever now the first year.

I was hesitant at first too...but after talking with about 6 owners of Vizio units...and seeing them as well...I took the plunge. No regrets at this point.


----------



## emathis

flogduh said:


> I own the Vizio XVT553SV and I can tell you I was going to buy a Samsung until I was able to see the two sets side by side in an upscale electronics showroom. The picture quality of the Vizio was unsurpassed by the Samsung and Sony models which sold for $500-$800 more. Add in the features like VIZIO Internet Apps, built-in WiFi 802.11n Dual Band, 1080p Full HD, 240Hz Refresh Rate, 10,000,000 to 1 Dynamic Contrast Ratio and it's really a no brainer.
> 
> Vizio has come a long way in the last couple of years. Quality and reliability is much better


I second flogduh, I love this set....it really is a no brainer. You can spend more, but you won't get a better picture or extras (5 HDMI ports!!)


----------



## calgary2800

I am not a LCD fan but if I had to get one it would be LG, that almost glass screen of their higher models adds contrast.


----------



## spartanstew

emathis said:


> I second flogduh, I love this set....it really is a no brainer. You can spend more, but *you won't get a better picture *or extras (5 HDMI ports!!)


While I'm not necessarily a Vizio basher, this statement is totally untrue.


----------



## dualsub2006

I have 5 Vizios in total. 3 - 32", 1 - 42" and 1 - 47". I love them all. I've had a Sony something or other 42" and the picture quality was no better than my new 1/2 price Vizio. I am going to replace 2 of my 32s with 42s and they will be Vizio as well. The only Vizio purchase that I am not thrilled with is the BluRay player. It's worked perfectly but the quality and quantity of the streaming apps leaves a lot to be desired. I recommend Vizio TVs to anyone that asks.


----------



## tampa8

I guess everyone has their opinion and experience with TVs. Vizio is not the Vizio of a few years ago at all. You will be hard pressed to see _a great _difference between those and most other brands. There is a difference however, and side by side, at a good store, adjusted correctly, LG and Samsung almost always had the best picture when I bought my LCD. (Went with LG - their screen is fantastic, their picture adjustment program is outstanding, and the price was quite alot less than the Samsung) I am most bothered by an unnaturally colored face, and the LG just seemed to look more natural.


----------

